# Bad Split, laying worker, oh boy...help!



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome. 
Now I am going to be rude.

" I popped in and checked on the nuc almost daily."

Stay out without a good reason. 
With no record of the actual number of days you are talking about, advice is kind of a guess. 

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmath.htm


----------



## Westy53 (May 18, 2019)

I don't have any words of wisdom, new to beekeeping myself. I will say you are not alone! I have the same issue with one of my hives (1 out of 2/50%), so I'm starting to panic a bit. I just got into them this morning and found out. I'll keep an eye on this thread and pass any info I get from seasoned folks in my area. Good luck.
westy


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Screen combine with a good hive/nuc. You'll be fine.


----------



## leadchunker (May 23, 2014)

Combine the laying worker with a strong colony. You can split the colony after the laying worker is resolved by the bees.


----------

